# عيد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ فى يوم الخمسين



## ramzy1913 (10 يونيو 2011)

سلام ونعمة://

عيد حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ 

فى اليوم الخمسين




عيد الصعود وعيد حلول الروح القدس أعياد سيدية كبرى، وكان يرمز لعيد حلول الروح القدس، وكان يرمز له عيد الأسابيع أو عيد الحصاد، وأيضاً اليوبيل، عيد الخمسين هم (49 + 1) (7 فى 7 + 1) فيكون أول الأسبوع الثامن. لأن رقم 8 يُشير إلى الحياة الجديدة، (10 فى 5) 10 رقم سماوى والـ5 تشير للإنسان، 40 = 10 فى 4 العشرة رقم سماوى والأربعة تُشير للأرض لذلك الأربعين يقولون عنها السماء فى الأرض، واليوبيل رقم الخمسين، لذلك يوم الجمعة العظيمة نعمل 50 ميطانية ناحية الشرق بعد ال400، هذه إشارة للحرية التى نلناها. الأربعة يشير إلى أركان الأرض الأربعة والخمسة تشير إلى الحواس الخمسة.

س) ماذا حدث يوم الخمسين؟

(أع 2: 1-6) "ولما حضر يوم الخمسين كان الجميع بنفس واحده وصار بغته من السماء صوت كما من هبوب ريح عاصفة وملأت كل البيت حيث كانوا جالسين وظهرت لهم ألسنة منقسمة كأنها من نار، واستقرت على كل واحد منهم وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة أخرى كما أعطاهم الروح أن ينطقوا، فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور وتحيروا لأن كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته". وأيضاً (أع 2: 7 – 11).واضح أن الجميع صاروا يفهمون بعضهم البعض، عودة البشرية إلى ما قبل بابل. 


سمع الجمع من 14 مكان بلغتهم ما يُصلى التلاميذ به، وكان هذا حصاد فعل الخلاص الذى تممه الرب يسوع للبشرية، نقل البشرية إلى حالة ما قبل بابل أى ما قبل بلبلة الألسن، بالإضافة أيضاً إلى المواهب التى أعطاها الروح القدس للتلاميذ وللكنيسة عموماً، "أنواع مواهب موجوده ولكن الروح واحد وأنواع خدم موجوده لكن الرب واحد وأنواع أعمال موجوده ولكن الله واحد الذى يعمل الكل فى الكل ولكن لكل واحد يُعطى إظهار الروح للمنفعه، واحد يُعطى بالروح كلام حكمة ولآخر كلام علم بحسب الروح الواحد ولآخر إيمان بالروح الواحد ولآخر مواهب شفاء الروح الواحد ولآخر عمل قوات ولآخر نبوة ولآخر تميز أرواح ولآخر أنواع ألسنة ولآخر ترجمة ألسنة ولكن هذه كلها يعملها الروح الواحد بعينه قاسماً لكل واحد بمفرده كما يشاء لأن كما أن الجسد هو واحد وله أعضاء كثيرة وكل أعضاء الجسد الواحد إذا كانت كثيرة هى جسد واحد كذلك المسيح أيضاً " (1 كو 12: 4 – 12).

س) لماذا تُصلى صلاة السجدة يوم عيد حلول الروح القدس؟

فكرة اليوبيل أو الحرية كانت تُقدم ذبيحة صباحية وذبيحة مسائية، ولذلك نعمل القداس صباح يوم عيد حلول الروح القدس ونحتفل بعيد حلول الروح القدس، ثم من وقت الساعة التاسعة أى الساعة 3 بعد الظهر نبدأ صلاة السجدة وهى الذبيحة المسائية.

س) لماذا نبدأ فى وقت الساعة التاسعة؟ 

+ لأن حلول الروح القدس مرتبط بالفداء. الغفران ثم الحلول والفداء بدأ بالصليب، والمسيح مات على الصليب فى الساعة التاسعة ثم دخل الأقداس. نعمل ثلاث سجدات 2 خارج الهيكل والثالثة فى الهيكل، والهيكل يُشير إلى السماء، بمعنى أن الروح القدس أدخلنا إلى المقدسات ألذلك نبدأ خارج الهيكل ثم ندخل إلى الهيكل. وارتبطت السجدة بالبخور علامة حلول الله فى المكان. مصدر البحث: موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.

+ يوم حلول الروح القدس كل القراءات بتكون على المسحة المقدسة التى مُسحنا بها بفعل الروح لكى نصير هياكل لله وروح الله ساكن فينا.

+ معروف فى التاريخ أنه ساعة صلاة السجدة كان يحدث هبوب ريح، ولا يسكت هبوب الريح إلا إذا سجدوا، لذلك سموها صلاة السجدة يصلوا فيها الصلوات وهم ساجدين.




+ السجدة الأولى: وصلاة يسوع الشفاعية (يو 17)

+ السجدة الثانية: هى وعده للتلاميذ بارسال الروح القدس وفعلاً حل الروح القدس.

+ السجدة الثالثة: عن بركات الروح القدس، الماء الحى الذى وُهب للكنيسة.

العشرة أيام من بعد الصعود إلى حلول الروح القدس جلسوا فى خلوة فى الهيكل، يصلون الصلوات إلى أن حل الروح القدس وهم يصلون. 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## DODY2010 (11 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي جدااااااا ع المعلومات القيمه ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ramzy1913 (11 يونيو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (12 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جداا
للموضوع الرائع
سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## ramzy1913 (12 يونيو 2011)




----------



## kalimooo (12 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## ramzy1913 (13 يونيو 2011)




----------

